# First look at Thor II



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UylYiwxNmPY[/YOUTUBE]

This thread is ironic coming from me. .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2012)

No Enchantress = no thanks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2012)

DatTatiana. Is she a porn star?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No Enchantress = no thanks.



Pretty much the same opinion.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't really have much hopes for this movie at them moment.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

heylove said:


> Don't really have much hopes for this movie at them moment.



Wait...Fail? 

Damn name changes .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2012)

1:05 no, you stupid bitch  I hate that kind of actorism

//HbS


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2012)

I think there was already a thread for this, but nevertheless thanks for the update.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dark Elves and Loki?

Hah! Called it!


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a boner of Tatianna Carrier


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 12, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I got a boner of Tatianna Carrier



I know, right? I was more interested in her than those stupid set photos.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 15, 2012)

So Malekith, Loki & The Dark Elves are villians. Rumor is that Strange will be in this movie but I doubt it since there has been no casting yet.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tyrion (Sep 15, 2012)

Why does this look like Lord of the Rings with a pile of shit on it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2012)

Thor meet Thor.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 17, 2012)

I just want to drool over Chris Hemsworth some more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I just want to drool over Chris Hemsworth some more.



Fan girls .


----------



## Wan (Sep 18, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Why does this look like Lord of the Rings with a pile of shit on it?



These are photos from the set before special effects, editing, and other post production tricks work their magic.  Virtually every movie looks like this on the set, but that's not how they look in the actual movie.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Fan girls .



He's got it. He flaunts it. Who are we to deny him?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

Oman said:


> These are photos from the set before special effects, editing, and other post production tricks work their magic.  Virtually every movie looks like this on the set, but that's not how they look in the actual movie.


dint the director said that it will be more Viking that the first movie?


----------

